# Male or Female guppy



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I tried to see the fin in the rear, looked like a male. It was in the female tank, is only a mid tone blue color, and the tail fin isnt very big. I can TRY to get a pic but im not that good. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

well how large is the guppy? depending on the size can really determine the sex. females are usually larger than males, and less colorful. it could be a small male, but it doesnt sound like one.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Off the top of my head its about the same size, but MUCH less complex in its coloring. All my for sure males are like 10 different colors


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

If its tail isn't so big, then I'd say it's almost definitely a female; the tails of my females, compared to the males, are almost half the size, whereas the females are 1 1/2 - 2 times bigger than the males, body-wise.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have a tankful of gupps and sexing is quite simple actually lol. you can clearly tell if you compare the two, but really, look for the size, it helps alot.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

eh.... Its the same size, definately not bigger. I'll have to buy one or 2.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Some of my females are roughly the same size as the males, there's not much in it, size-wise - that's when you tell from their colours  The males will always be more colourful, whereas the females are quite drab in comparison, apart from their tails.


----------

